
Machine Learning and the Jargons - smhchan
http://blog.prediction.io/machine-learning/
======
smhchan
It describes the real differences among Machine Learning, Predictive
Analytics, Data Analytics, Classification, Pattern Recognition and Data
Science, Statistical Analysis, Data Warehousing, Data Mining, Knowledge
Discovery, Artificial Intelligence and Business Intelligence etc....

